
The GNU Multiple Precision Arithmetic Library - doener
https://gmplib.org/
======
baruchel
Why submitting this page containing red "NEW 2016-12-16" words on it? GMP is
one of my favorite libraries, but is there something new about it?

~~~
zamadatix
Likely just because [https://www.csail.mit.edu/news/programmers-solve-
mits-20-yea...](https://www.csail.mit.edu/news/programmers-solve-mits-20-year-
old-cryptographic-puzzle) was near the top around the time this was posted and
for some reason these kind of postings always follow popular topics.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19782634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19782634)
for the conversation.

